# When you arrive early and theres no check in booth



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

I arrived at 10am for a 1030 it says "check in at 1015" I see 4 other people parked in employee parking lol how do some of you say you arrive an hour ahead? commerce here. 

woot just opened


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I've arrived at 10:00 for a 10:30 block and they had the gate locked and no guard. I guess there was a guard change.

I went around to that other gate and they had no idea what to do for flex people, so the motto is to stay at the flex gate and wait for the new guard to arrive.

This is for WH BFI5


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

I am always early ... at least 30 to 45 min early before my block. I do it to be safe vs sorry due to traffic and I'm 30 miles from the WH (one accident on the freeway and I can be screwed). When I arrive, I just pull up to the Flex Check In sign that states "Wait until Checked in..." Cars line up behind me. Most of the time I'm let in the WH about 15 minutes before the app will allows you to check in. I like it because I get my rack and I am able to sort my packages and lay them out (put the big ones in the car first) and once able to check in, I scan and go. Of course, this is when I get the first block of the day. If not the first block, I pull into a parking spot and just relax until 15 till then the guard proceeds to let me in.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I am always early ... at least 30 to 45 min early before my block. I do it to be safe vs sorry due to traffic and I'm 30 miles from the WH (one accident on the freeway and I can be screwed). When I arrive, I just pull up to the Flex Check In sign that states "Wait until Checked in..." Cars line up behind me. Most of the time I'm let in the WH about 15 minutes before the app will allows you to check in. I like it because I get my rack and I am able to sort my packages and lay them out (put the big ones in the car first) and once able to check in, I scan and go. Of course, this is when I get the first block of the day. If not the first block, I pull into a parking spot and just relax until 15 till then the guard proceeds to let me in.


ZoomZoomFlex....do you work out of DLA5 Riverside? Thanks...


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> ZoomZoomFlex....do you work out of DLA5 Riverside? Thanks...


Yep... for a few more weeks!


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Yep... for a few more weeks!


Good to know...me too. Looks like the 4pm's started dropping again. Why for just a few more weeks?


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> Good to know...me too. Looks like the 4pm's started dropping again. Why for just a few more weeks?


Tired of wasting most of my day just fishing for a block. I also got very frustrated a few Fridays ago when I did not get any reserved blocks (nothing reserved this past Friday too), so I applied for Fulfillment Center job and was given an offer less than a week. I find out the details with my "meeting" this Tuesday, but I am just assuming I should start that job within a few weeks. I've consistently been getting a morning block 6 days a week; missing one day a week mostly due to someone beating me by a millisecond. I've only got two blocks in a day just once since I started. In order to make this gig work, I need a few two blocks per week working daily Mon-Fri. Starting in December, I can no longer work weekends due to my son's athletic events so given the uncertainty and STRESS of Flex and time wasted looking at my phone, I figured I might as well just become an Amazon employee with paid holidays off and benefits working full time M-F and having my weekends free again. I'm 30 miles from DLA5, but just 10 miles from the Fulfillment Center in Eastvale so no more wear and tear on my car too as I average 120 miles per 4 hour Flex block. The one time I had two blocks in a day, I was over 200 miles. Most of the roads/freeways in the IE are messed up too. The 60 and 91 has my car bouncing like crazy. Yesterday, most of my stops were on gravel roads (I thought I ran over a nail and was scared as sh*t, but small rocks were stuck in my tire that I was able to "flick" off). One major repair can wipe out earnings for at least two/three weeks so after looking at the larger picture, I rather be an Amazon employee with some sense of security since given the opportunity to be one.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes sounds like a better thing for you to get a full time job with benefits.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Tired of wasting most of my day just fishing for a block. I also got very frustrated a few Fridays ago when I did not get any reserved blocks (nothing reserved this past Friday too), so I applied for Fulfillment Center job and was given an offer less than a week. I find out the details with my "meeting" this Tuesday, but I am just assuming I should start that job within a few weeks. I've consistently been getting a morning block 6 days a week; missing one day a week mostly due to someone beating me by a millisecond. I've only got two blocks in a day just once since I started. In order to make this gig work, I need a few two blocks per week working daily Mon-Fri. Starting in December, I can no longer work weekends due to my son's athletic events so given the uncertainty and STRESS of Flex and time wasted looking at my phone, I figured I might as well just become an Amazon employee with paid holidays off and benefits working full time M-F and having my weekends free again. I'm 30 miles from DLA5, but just 10 miles from the Fulfillment Center in Eastvale so no more wear and tear on my car too as I average 120 miles per 4 hour Flex block. The one time I had two blocks in a day, I was over 200 miles. Most of the roads/freeways in the IE are messed up too. The 60 and 91 has my car bouncing like crazy. Yesterday, most of my stops were on gravel roads (I thought I ran over a nail and was scared as sh*t, but small rocks were stuck in my tire that I was able to "flick" off). One major repair can wipe out earnings for at least two/three weeks so after looking at the larger picture, I rather be an Amazon employee with some sense of security since given the opportunity to be one.


Glad to hear you got the FT opportunity! I appreciate your tips/input on the threads here...All the Best!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok, gota ask a newbie Q. Is there a map that shows the pick up centers in So Cal ?

I keep seeing Riverside. Is it really in Riverside or Mo Valley ?

And what about Irvine ?


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ok, gota ask a newbie Q. Is there a map that shows the pick up centers in So Cal ?
> 
> I keep seeing Riverside. Is it really in Riverside or Mo Valley ?
> 
> And what about Irvine ?


It's in Riverside where the 215/60 meet, just down the street from the big Ford dealership....the attached list was current as of 3 weeks ago. DLA_ is .com logistics and UCA_ is Prime Now. Riverside address is 6250 Sycamore Canyon Riverside, CA 92507

Amazon Flex currently operates the following service areas in your region:
Anaheim (DLA2) has a pick-up point located in 90621.
City of Industry (DLA7) has a pick-up point located in 91748.
East Los Angeles (DLA3) has a pick-up point located in 90040.
Hawthorne (DLA8) has a pick-up point located in 90250.
Inglewood (DLA1) has a pick-up point located in 90301.
Irvine (DLA9) has a pick-up point located in 92614.
Irvine (UCA4) has a pick-up point located in 92614.
North Los Angeles (UCA5) has a pick-up point located in 90065.
Redondo Beach (UCA2) has a pick-up point located in 90278.
Riverside (DLA5) has a pick-up point located in 92507.
San Fernando Valley (DLA4) has a pick-up point located in 91311.
Santa Monica (UCA3) has a pick-up point located in 90064.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks.

Dam been by Riverside a thousand times, never knew. And 2 miles from me. smh...

But they have me in Irvine, ugh, and read the stories of trying to get transferred. 

And no blocks avail last fri. Flex may pay better but seems more a pain in the,...


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Dam been by Riverside a thousand times, never knew. And 2 miles from me. smh...
> 
> ...


If you haven't started yet, might be worth the effort to see if you can switch! Have read a lot of crazy stories about other WH's here...but have had only positive experience out of Riverside, everyone I've dealt with there has been professional and helpful.

And as far as Flex being a pain....it really does come down to figuring out your individual WH drop system (because if you don't, it can make you feel like a crackhead with tourettes doing the whole constant refresh thing!)

But read the threads first and decide for yourself....there's a bunch of great experience and advice here. Best of Luck!


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> Good to know...me too. Looks like the 4pm's started dropping again. Why for just a few more weeks?


Just saw the drop around 4pm. A one hour block from 6-7pm for $19 ... LOL, that does not cover my gas. Then I saw a 4 hour block from 4pm to 8pm ... thought about it for to long so did not pick it up. I was hoping to see some 1:30-2:30pm blocks for 4 hours; basically, be done before the sun is down and get to the WH immediately after done with my morning block since I don't live locally to the WH. I don't want to deliver when is the sun is down especially after getting a ghetto San Bernardino route a few weeks ago where I was literally surrounded by pit bulls and gangbangers. Not worth taking that risk with a night route for me.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jim...You left commerce? I've been a lurker here for months. Glad Riverside is treating you well


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> jim...You left commerce? I've been a lurker here for months. Glad Riverside is treating you well


Thanks...but never been out of Commerce, about 3+ weeks now out of Riverside. btw, dig the profile pic!...old school Morrissey fan here!!!


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> Thanks...but never been out of Commerce, about 3+ weeks now out of Riverside. btw, dig the profile pic!...old school Morrissey fan here!!!


guess I misread my bad, but Thanks lol! you will know who i am if i got a moz shirt on


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> guess I misread my bad, but Thanks lol! you will know who i am if i got a moz shirt on


Nice!....this gig can b a real "girlfriend in a coma" if you let it! but sound off n input w whatever u have to contribute...take care.


----------

